# need help



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

How much and what is he eating now?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

We just got Him today! We only fed Roxy Orijen!! The lady we got him from was feeding him Eukanuba....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Some people here feed Eukanuba large breed puppy. I fed Taste of the Wild and now Wellness. There's lots of good choices. Labs are pretty similar to goldens so food shouldn't be different. 58 lbs at 6 months though, that's huge! I'd just try and make sure he doesn't put on weight too quickly. It seems like labs are predisposed to being a little extra chunky. The ones I usually see at least.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking at the photos you posted before he seems to have very long legs. As you have no idea what breed he is crossed with it is difficult to say what his weight should be. He is still growing so try him on 1 1/2 cups of food twice a day and see how he goes. Weigh him once a week and get an idea from that. You can also see the difference visually, especially if you take photos. If he is loosing weight and looking a bit too thin, then you will have to up the dose. It also depends on which food you use (Orijen/Acana high calories for example) and how much exercise he gets.
Thanks for giving him a loving home, he looks very happy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

rooroch said:


> Looking at the photos you posted before he seems to have very long legs.


Where are these photos? I won't weigh in on how much to feed him since I haven't had a puppy in *years*, but I would love to see those pictures!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Where are these photos? I won't weigh in on how much to feed him since I haven't had a puppy in *years*, but I would love to see those pictures!
> 
> NewfieMom


It was in another thread  

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/303050-did-i-make-mistake-new-dog.html


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would start out at one and half cups twice a day and see if he still seems hungry.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

He looks pretty solid through the torso. Labs have a tendency to over eat, and since they also can have joint / hip problems, it's best to keep a close watch on their weight. 

We have a big lab - 20 months old. We had to put him on a diet about 6 months ago, he was very close to 100 lbs! He had strained his ACL twice, running and stepping off in the holes he was digging in the back yard. He doesn't dig anymore, and we've managed to get 18 lbs off of him, but it hasn't been easy, he truly believes he was born to eat!

CeeLo is older than Brody, but he is getting 1 1/2 cups in the morning and another 1 1/2 cups in the evening - and a treat of chicken nuggets and an ice cream cone on the weekend! 

Thank you for rescuing this sweet boy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

58lbs sounds like a good weight for him since he's still fairly young... might want to start at 1 cup 2x a day and get him in for monthly weigh ins at your vet? He is still growing, you don't want him too heavy.


----------

